# Oh Oh Panic Stations



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i could have done without last night.

8:30pm - Diefie vomits.
8:45pm - his face, neck and head starts swelling up.
9:00pm - phoning the vet for advice as the practice is shut.
9:15pm - dose of Metacam given to relieve pain and inflamation and then driving around to the all night chemist for Piriton.
9:30pm - i nearly chewed a chunk out of the pharmacist as he asked me what i needed the Piriton for and because i'm an honest person, i said my vet advised me to give it to my dog for an allergic reaction as the vet practice was shut for the night, he refused to sell me any.
9:45 - driving to another all night chemist where i had to lie and say the Piriton was for me.
10:00pm - finally able to give my poor dog a half tablet of Piriton.
10:30pm - Diefie's swelling is going down and he's breathing better.
12:00 - laid on the sofa with Diefie, making sure he's alright.
4:00am - the facial, neck and head swelling is all gone and Diefie finally goes to sleep.
7:00am - Diefie's body is slightly swollen and he's scratching all over constantly.
8:30am - waiting on the vet practice's doorstep.
9:30am - home again after Diefie's had some injections and a check over.
he's shown some interest in his food, the body swelling has gone and he's stopped scratching. 
we've no idea what caused his allergic reaction. 

thank goodness he's ok.
i swear these pooches of mine have caused more stress and anxiety than my children ever did!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh god sounds like you have had an horrendos night, glad diefie is feeling better. I hope you find out what hes allergic to so it dosent happen again x


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

i've been thinking hard over what caused it.
he'd been snuggling next to me on the sofa one minute and then really ill a few minutes later.
there's no sign of a puncture wound or bite. no lumps. nothing.
he'd not had any different or new foods over the last 24 hours.

i'm just glad i had some Metacam handy from when Stottie had his teeth extracted at the beginning of the month.
i've usually got some antihistamines in the cupboard, but my other half took the last one and didn't tell me.
so now i have a pack put aside in the "dog box" for future use.


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

MY God what a nightmare!!!! I wonder what caused it????? The poor soul, I'm so glad he's feeling a bit better now.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

have you got any plug in air fresheners ? these can cause allergies x


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

no, because of my husbands allergies, i don't use chemical air fresheners.
i have a fresh air globe that uses plain water to filter pollens and dust out of the air.
i avoid chemical cleaners as much as possible and use a steam cleaner around the house.
we've not done anything out of the ordinary.
it's a total mystery.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

That must have been horrid for you!!!!Well done you though for acting so quickly and doing everything you could!


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

oh what a nightmare poor diefie and you  hope he is feeling back to himself real soon xxxx and hope you find out what caused it


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

poor diefie and mummy. im glad hes ok though x


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

What a nightmare. Glad he is okay.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh what an awful time of it you both had!
Glad he is well again.
Hope you get to the bottom of it so it doesnt happen again. xx


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, I wonder what caused that extreme reaction?! Poor you! I bet you were scared to death!! So glad he's better this morning.


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

so relieved to read the part where Defie is okay!
this makes me glad my Vet answers his 24-hour number...


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

glad hes ok


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

OH NO! I bet that was so scary! My parent's Chi, Tinkerbell, had an allergic reaction to a shot once and I went NUTS!

Glad he is okay!! And hopefully you'll find out what caused it so it doesn't happen again!


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

That must have scared you senseless, good thing you got the allergy under control.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

it was pretty scary.
i wasn't going to hesitate getting some help after Diefie was stung by a wasp last year and had a bad reaction to it.
this reaction was horrible to watch, my poor little boy swelling up like a balloon but it wasn't so bad as the wasp sting, there was no drooling and panting this time (thank goodness).
i kept a very careful eye on Diefie incase he started to go into shock like last time. 

i can't fault our vet, Dawn. 
she's wonderful and i know i can call her at home 24/7 if needs be.

our plan of action is to keep Diefie on plain poached chicken, boiled rice and water for about a week and then introduce other foods, one at a time just incase it's a food allergy.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Wow that was some allergy,can't understand why the chemist asked you who it was for,when you can pick it up no probs from tesco's ,waitrose ???? My daughters cat has lost it's fur from some kind of allergy and he's on Piriton,maybe we should all keep some in the cabinet


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Poor wee Diefe...sounds like you've had such a bad night. Could he have eaten something that he isn't supposed to ?? He has a way of making you worry doesn't he. Isn't this the pup who was feed grapes by company visiting ? Oh I hope all is sorted out soon. You must be wrecked with worry.


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

michele said:


> Wow that was some allergy,can't understand why the chemist asked you who it was for,when you can pick it up no probs from tesco's ,waitrose ???? My daughters cat has lost it's fur from some kind of allergy and he's on Piriton,maybe we should all keep some in the cabinet


the Piriton wasn't on the shop shelves, only stocked in the pharmacy. there was children's Piriteze syrup on the shelves but Dawn the vet specifically said Piriton tablets. she's familiar with using these tablets and i trust her judgement.

according to the pharmacist who refused to sell me a £2.99 pack of tablets, it's illegal for him to sell me medicines knowing that i'm going to give them to an animal. 
even in an emergency.
so when you go to buy Peptobismal, buffered aspirin or hydrogen peroxide for your doggie first aid kit - you're going to have to lie about it.
how ridiculous is that?


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

rubia said:


> Poor wee Diefe...sounds like you've had such a bad night. Could he have eaten something that he isn't supposed to ?? He has a way of making you worry doesn't he. Isn't this the pup who was feed grapes by company visiting ? Oh I hope all is sorted out soon. You must be wrecked with worry.


oh yes *sigh*
so far we've had the wasp sting bad reaction, the allergic reaction to his internal stitches after his neuter (when his incision split open), the grape epidode and now the unidentified allergy. 
good job i love the little critter!


----------



## hdynad (Jun 29, 2009)

hope you figure out what he is allergic too! I am glad he is feeling better.

Darla


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

Oh my goodness i'm glad little Deifie is okay!
It must have been awful to go through that at such an inconveniant time of night x


----------



## Quinn (Dec 11, 2008)

How scary! Thank god he turned out ok! I'm betting it was some kind of insect since nothing else has changed. Although of course he could have gotten something without you knowing. A food allergy probably wouldn't present THAT severely at first, as far as I've heard. 
Maybe a spider bite?


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

Pinkchi said:


> Oh my goodness i'm glad little Deifie is okay!
> It must have been awful to go through that at such an inconveniant time of night x


but don't you find that our pets always seem to get ill at night weekends or on bank holidays?
i swear they do it on purpose 

i'll tell you something, i can't wait till bed time tonight!


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

Quinn said:


> How scary! Thank god he turned out ok! I'm betting it was some kind of insect since nothing else has changed. Although of course he could have gotten something without you knowing. A food allergy probably wouldn't present THAT severely at first, as far as I've heard.
> Maybe a spider bite?


i did wonder about a spider bite but there's no sign of anything. i went over him very carefully.
are there spiders big enough to bite through animal skin in the uk?


----------

